# Type 44 wheels vs. Type 68M wheels



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Topaz330xi said:


> *I couldn't vote either since I have them both. 44's go on in a couple weeks.:thumbup: *


Your car looks more like Orient in that picture . . . if your name wasn't topaz330xi I would never know it was topaz . . .


----------



## james330x (Apr 14, 2002)

Type 44s all the way.


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

I like the 68M wheels better, but I do agree that the other style makes the wheels look bigger. I like the 18" upgrade more!


----------



## powerdrift (May 21, 2002)

TopazTim325 said:


> *Depends on the bodystyle. I like the type 44's better on the sedan and Touring, but prefer the M68s on the coupe. *


I feel the same here :thumbup:


----------



## bmw_jeff_325i (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: 44's = 325*

Ill throw ya all for a loop here..2001 325i w/ M68's



Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I agree that I always think it's a 325 when I see those wheels though sometimes it ends up being a 328i . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I love the M68's but I'm planning on swapping them out this next spring for aftermarket wheels.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: 44's = 325*



bmw_jeff_325i said:


> *Ill throw ya all for a loop here..2001 325i w/ M68's
> 
> *


looks great Jeff :thumbup:


----------



## Jason B (Apr 13, 2002)

I think the 44s are more prone to curb rash. Maybe it was my driving. The m68s are a lot harder to clean. Here is a pic of my old car w/ the 44s. 









Are you getting a 325 or 330?


----------



## PunchIt (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: 44's = 325*



Alan F said:


> *
> 
> I agree that I always think it's a 325 when I see those wheels though sometimes it ends up being a 328i . . .
> 
> ...


I think they both look great, but I believe that most people who are more "performance" minded will go with the 68s cause they are wider for better handling.

am I wrong in this thought?

DM


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Jason B said:


> *I think the 44s are more prone to curb rash. Maybe it was my driving. The m68s are a lot harder to clean. Here is a pic of my old car w/ the 44s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, i'm kinda still debating.. either 325ci regular delivery or a 330ci euro delivery or maybe even a 325 ED..

the 330 is definitely better, but i really don't like the way the 68m's look plus all the chrome trim on the front of the car.. :thumbdwn: for me.. so i prefer the way the 325 looks but prefer the 330's performance..


----------



## hmr (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: 44's = 325*



Daniel said:


> *
> 
> I think they both look great, but I believe that most people who are more "performance" minded will go with the 68s cause they are wider for better handling.
> 
> ...


Actually, you're half right. Type 44's are 8 in. wide all around. Type 68's are 7.5 in the front, 8.5 in the rear.

One thing I like about the 44's is that I can rotate the wheels every so often. I know that BMW doesn't necessarily prescribe wheel rotation, but I'm old-school. With the 68's you can't rotate. Furthermore, the spare 68 is 7.5 in. I wouldn't like the thought of potentially having mismatched tire sizes in the back, even temporarily. But, that's just my hang-up.

I like both. I love my 44's and appreciate the more aggressive look of the 68's.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

The M68's got 68 votes . . . is that a coincidence or what :yikes:


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

the type 44's look bigger than the 68M's because the 68's have a deeper lip on them while the 44's go straight to the edge. Both rims look great on any BMW...i got the 17 type 96's on my '02 325. i love them, they are easy to clean, look simple yet classy at the same time. I guess it's a toss up...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Bobby 325i said:


> *the type 44's look bigger than the 68M's because the 68's have a deeper lip on them while the 44's go straight to the edge. Both rims look great on any BMW...i got the 17 type 96's on my '02 325. i love them, they are easy to clean, look simple yet classy at the same time. I guess it's a toss up... *


I agree . . . all the sport rims look great . . .


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

*oh..by the way*

oh and by the way, i saw a 330ci in Manhattan a while ago with chromed out type 68M rims.. i got sick to my stomach when i saw them.. they just looked soo BLAHH! silver look the best on 68M


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: oh..by the way*



Bobby 325i said:


> *oh and by the way, i saw a 330ci in Manhattan a while ago with chromed out type 68M rims.. i got sick to my stomach when i saw them.. they just looked soo BLAHH! silver look the best on 68M *


I never saw Chrome ones in person but someone I know over the net sent me this picture of theirs and I thought it looks really good

Check it out !!


----------



## Bobby 325i (Oct 18, 2002)

they look good on Steel Grey in the pic, but the one I saw in Manhattan was Jet Black, and the chrome didn't sit right on the type 68 rims... on the other hand , My friend had his type 44's chrome dipped and they look great on his Jet black 323ci... maybe its just me..i dunno..


----------

